
The war between Nokia and Apple - danw
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2007/09/war-between-nokia-and-apple.html
======
jsjenkins168
Nokia has been acquiring quite a few mobile startups recently. Apparently the
new CEO is trying to push the company to be a mobile content leader.

In the US, they've got a long way to go in order to compete against Apple
though.

Whats interesting is they plan on having Ovi an open platform, meaning it will
interface with 3rd party services like Flickr. I somehow dont see Apple doing
that..

